# my old days



## mavadakin (Nov 9, 2007)

i use to do all my smoking and grilling on oak wood..use to buy a whole gaRAGE WALL OF SOLID GOOD OAK..the most woinderfull thing about oak is that it burns steady at 450 degrees..can get hotter in the coal area..but all my old time smokes were done with a weber 21 inch kettle grill....as a fabracater i made a plate with doors to fit over the fire area..where i would chop up my oak and place it into the fire box..then close the door..just open the vents enough at the bottom and off you go..my problem now is finding good oak for my smoker..sure i go to the market and can buy old #7 jack dans for 5 buck a bag lol.. but im tired of ordering everything online..is there any place close to traverse city i can buy good oak..  thanks for the help mike


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 9, 2007)

Cmon bro, awful lotta oak in the wood's around you!!  Just take a saturday ride and pick up some deadfall.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

Give some tree trimming places a call. I would imagine they can hook you up.


----------



## dacdots (Nov 9, 2007)

Surely someone around there sells firewood.I can get a full size pickup load for about fifty bucks around here.Usually people cut oak for firewood.Ive found a guy here who has oak and hickory,sure beats the price of buying little bags at the store.


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 10, 2007)

Wish I had trees around here to get pickings from....other than mesquite that is.  Great for grillin'...not so much for smokin'.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 10, 2007)

huh?!? i love mesquite for smoking. i would rather use mesquite than any other wood. i use oak and pecan too, but prefer mesquite. oh yeah, did i tell you i love mesquite?


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 10, 2007)

Ya, gotta go with Chris on that one!!
Mesquite is my favorite smoking wood, you just have to go easy on it for it can get bitter.
I would kill for an endless supply of mesquite, maybe we could trade for say.................some cherry???


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 10, 2007)

Any luck Mike???
I got a source in Cadillac if that would help!


----------



## smoke freak (Nov 10, 2007)

I can get all the mulberry and apple I can burn. Oak is plentiful. Hickory a rarity. And I too would kill for mesquite.

Call a tree trimmer. They are usually happy to help.


----------



## goat (Nov 10, 2007)

Smoke Freak, I might be wrong, but is mullberry good for smokin?  I lived close to Cimmaron back in the mid 70's.  Every time I went to Texas, I brought back mesquite.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 11, 2007)

i would trade all of my oak and pecan for a like amount of mesquite. and i mean all the wood i have here- plus all the wood i have at my brother's house.  

oh yeah, i got a hook-up for all the mesquite i want- free. i just have to find some time to drive over there and cut it down, cut it up some, haul it home, finish cutting and splitting, and finally stacking it, so it can season out.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 11, 2007)

Jeez that brings back memories.  I used to have to do some tech support for a company up there.  My gosh, my bones still hurt thinkin' about the cold up there.  As I recall, the natives say summer is just one bad month for snowmobiling!


----------



## smokewatcher (Nov 11, 2007)

I used mesquite when I first began smoking, and I really messed up some grub.  It was probably because I was new and didn't know what I was doing, but it was easier to blame the wood.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 11, 2007)

Goat Mulberry is a good wood. I get a tiny bit twice a year when it gets trimmed. Very mild smoke good on anything but I like it best on pork or chicken. mild bt tangy - taste like blackberries.


----------



## goat (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks DJ, I did not know for sure one way or the other.  Bearing or non-bearing mulberry??


----------

